# Sources: Talks between Mavs, Nets heat up



## t1no

Jason Kidd has quietly -- and not so quietly -- hoped for a trade to the Dallas Mavericks all season.

And now Kidd has stronger-than-ever hope that the wish will be granted, according to NBA front-office sources.

Sources told ESPN.com that talks between the Mavericks and Nets, which had seemingly stalled, grew serious after the teams played Sunday night in New Jersey and have moved them to the brink of completing the NBA's third blockbuster deal of the month.

Although sources say that the teams are still sorting out final details, this deal was described as "imminent" by one source close to the process after negotiations moved to an advanced stage Tuesday night. The proposed swap -- salvaged from talks of a three-way trade with Portland that developed and fizzled quickly two weeks ago -- would require Dallas to send 24-year-old point guard Devin Harris, veteran swingman Jerry Stackhouse, the expiring contracts of center DeSegana Diop and swingman Devean George and another player such as guard Maurice Ager to New Jersey for Kidd and possibly veteran guard Darrell Armstrong. It's believed that Dallas would also send New Jersey cash and future draft considerations.

Dallas has been widely considered the most likely winner of the Kidd trade sweepstakes, despite the repeated attempts of Mavericks owner Mark Cuban to publicly dismiss the idea of parting with multiple regulars for Kidd. Cuban told several New York-based reporters Sunday before New Jersey beat Dallas that a deal for All-Star floor leader would severely weaken his roster.

"For us to make the numbers work in a deal like that, we'd have to trade away half the team," Cuban said. "We're not doing that, so it just doesn't work. And we like our team. We've got a lot of room for improvement and we hope to get better. But right now, I just don't see anything happening.

Yet sources close to the process insist that the talks have heated up in the past 24 hours, with the Mavs still tantalized by the prospect of bringing Kidd back more than a decade after the pre-Cuban regime drafted him out of Cal, watched him share rookie of the year honors with Grant Hill in 1994-95 and then traded him to Phoenix on the day after Christmas in 1996.

The Mavs' biggest reservation, though, isn't sacrificing Harris. Sources maintain that Dallas, while reluctant to part with one of Cuban's favorite players and its point guard of the future after signing Harris to a contract extension over the summer, has been resigned for some time to losing Harris if it meant getting Kidd back.

The greater hesitation, sources said, is that they would also have to part with Stackhouse and Diop, weakening Dallas' depth. Although it's believed that Stackhouse is likely to be bought out and released by the Nets, which would enable Dallas to re-sign him if he sits out for 30 days, there's no guarantee they can convince Stackhouse to resist the interest of other teams to return once he becomes a free agent. Losing Diop, meanwhile, is an even bigger blow, as that would leave the undependable Erick Dampier as the Mavericks' only veteran center at a time when potential playoff foes like the Los Angeles Lakers (Pau Gasol) and Phoenix Suns (Shaquille O'Neal) are getting bigger.

But Dallas appears more motivated than ever in spite of those concerns and the current lack of a third team to join in and broaden the trade, believing that Kidd -- although he turns 35 in March and is threatening to establish a new career low with his 36.7 percent shooting from the field -- is still a prime source of leadership and mental toughness.

Kidd displayed those qualities in abundance during a strong summer with Team USA and those areas are well-chronicled weak spots for the Mavs, who followed up a historic collapse to Miami in the 2006 NBA Finals with a first-round flameout against Golden State after winning 67 games last season. A point guard of Kidd's caliber, influence and experience would undoubtedly please the demanding Avery Johnson, reinvigorate a team that has been lacking energy and confidence and supply Dallas' coach with a dangerous four-man core of Kidd, Josh Howard, Jason Terry and reigning MVP Dirk Nowitzki.

Nowitzki is the player Kidd has had in mind when privately telling associates in recent months that he hoped to go back to Dallas. Although his desire to leave New Jersey had been suspected all season, Kidd didn't go public with that wish until late January, when he told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher that it's time for him and New Jersey "all to move on" in separate directions.

Kidd was acquired by the Nets in the 2001 offseason in a trade with Phoenix featuring Stephon Marbury and sparked New Jersey to the most successful period in the team's NBA history, starting with back-to-back trips to the NBA Finals in 2002 and 2003. After giving strong consideration to signing with San Antonio in the summer of 2003, Kidd elected to stay with the Nets. During the past four-plus seasons, however, New Jersey has not advanced past the second round of the playoffs, despite the 2004 arrival of Vince Carter and Kidd's successful recovery from microfracture knee surgery.

The Nets were prepared to deal Kidd to the Lakers at the trade deadline last season but pulled out of the deal when the Lakers refused to part with center Andrew Bynum, who has since blossomed. This deal would give them a highly rated point guard who's 10 years younger than Kidd and three cap-friendly contracts if the Mavericks indeed include Ager.

The Nets could come away with even more salary-cap relief if the Mavericks built their trade package around Harris and a signed-and-traded Keith Van Horn. Although he has been out of the game since the end of the 2005-06 season, Van Horn hasn't filed official retirement papers with the league, allowing Dallas to retain his rights. And because Van Horn's final NBA salary was nearly $16 million, Dallas can re-sign him for a substantial amount and thus create a lucrative expiring contract for the Nets, because only the first year of a contract must be guaranteed in a sign-and-trade arrangement.

Cuban, though, told ESPN.com last week that "we won't use [Van Horn] in any deal for anyone." That's because Kidd would cost the Mavericks nearly $40 million next season, thanks to the luxury tax, if they sent only Harris, Van Horn and salary-cap filler to the Nets.


----------



## t1no

Updated,

Although sources say that the teams are still sorting out final details, this deal was described as "imminent" by one source close to the process after negotiations moved to an advanced stage Tuesday night. The proposed swap -- salvaged from talks of a three-way trade with Portland that developed and fizzled quickly two weeks ago -- would require Dallas to send 24-year-old point guard Devin Harris, veteran swingman Jerry Stackhouse, the expiring contracts of center DeSegana Diop and swingman Devean George and another player such as guard Maurice Ager to New Jersey for Kidd and possibly forward Malik Allen or veteran guard Darrell Armstrong.

It's believed that Dallas would also send New Jersey cash ($3 million is the league maximum) and one or two future first-round draft choices. One source told ESPN.com that the Mavericks and Nets were also discussing a separate trade that would send Antoine Wright to Dallas for a future second-round pick.


----------



## croco

Kidd is not worth to give up that much.


----------



## t1no

"Imminent"
Stackhouse will be bought out, so we can sign him after 30 days.


----------



## croco

It's still too much, Dampier can't play 48 minutes and giving up first rounders would mortgage our future even more. Even when Diop plays lousy he is still a better post presence than Dirk or Bass.


----------



## t1no

I agree, but Diop is having a really bad year. I'm sure the Mavs will look for another center after the trade to back up Dampier. "Dampier can't play 48 minutes" sh!t, who can? Shaq? Yao? Duncan? like i said, the Mavs will have to look for a back up center after the trade.


----------



## t1no

http://www.sportsline.com/nba

It's a done deal. Look on top.


----------



## croco

Someone like Kevin Willis ... ? It would mean trade for another center who is capable of defending the post for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## t1no

We can Malik Allen, Kidd and lose Harris, Stackhouse (will be bought out, so we can get him back after 30 days), George and Diop. I think the Mavs and the Nets are going to do another trade for Antoine Wright for a future second round pick.


----------



## Darth Bryant

If that sportsline rumor is true, that's mind crazy. To much to give up... Even for a beast like Kidd.


----------



## croco

Antoine Wright ? Geez.


----------



## t1no

A big SG :lol: Just what we need...


----------



## croco

ESPN still not reporting that it's official.


----------



## DANNY

wish you had DJ mbenga back eh? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## darth-horax

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3244102


----------



## edwardcyh

D'oh! it's a done deal.


----------



## edwardcyh

Who's going to play tonight?

Dirk, Barea, Terry, Eddie Jones, Dirk, Bass, Hassell, and Juwan Howard....

:lol: Chalk up two more losses now...


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Who's going to play tonight?
> 
> Dirk, Barea, Terry, Eddie Jones, Dirk, Bass, Hassell, and Juwan Howard....
> 
> :lol: Chalk up two more losses now...


Yeah, Avery might have to suit up tonight.

And who is this other Dirk ? :whoknows:


----------



## t1no

I admit that we are giving too much for Kidd, but if we get Stackhouse back after the Nets buy him out and Wright for a second rounder then i would be ok with the trade.


----------



## t1no

I'm sad to see George go, he has been playing really well as of late.


----------



## Kidd Karma

Can't see the Nets buying out Stack, that would be carrying about 90% of 16 million around for another 2 seasons. I think he sticks with the Nets until the offseason, just to see how he fits as the Nets 6th man behind VC and RJ. 

Mavs gave up too much to get Kidd, plus there were rumors about 2 weeks ago that Cuban would give Kidd that 1 year 20 million dollar extension, that would put him on the books through 2010. Crazy.


----------



## t1no

Well, buying out Stackhouse is part of the deal i think.


----------



## t1no

I can finally watch basketball again.


----------



## t1no

Brandon Bass and Kidd? K-Mart? can't wait.


----------



## Kidd Karma

t1no said:


> Well, buying out Stackhouse is part of the deal i think.


I don't think Stack had a kicker like that in his deal. George on the other hand had to approve this deal. If there's an under the table agreement on the Nets buying out Stack, then we'll see. Cuban must have pulled Stack aside and told him to take a month long vacation. It'd be nice to get him back. But that would make the Wright deal moot, but Wright does give the Mavs a guy to help slow Kobe down. so the wings would be Howard, Terry, Jones, Hassell, Wright and possibly Stack. 6 wings, I can see one of them moved for a big.


----------



## t1no

6 wings is how many we've had all year long, so it's pretty much George for Wright.


----------



## Pain5155

mavs got robbed, 2 first rounders with a young devin harris for an aging point guard in kidd who has maybe 1-2 years left at his prime. This deal isnt gonna help hte mavs get past the lakers when they have NO ONE to guard Pau, Bynum, odom, and KOBE. This was a steal for the nets to dump j-kidds contract and get a young quality player in harris.


----------



## B_&_B

Someone needs to learn how to use the quote feature on this board. :biggrin:

To much to give up for Kidd, IMO.


----------



## TM

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3244102



> "Now I think it's pretty much a done deal," Stackhouse told The Associated Press.
> 
> The Nets are expected to buy out Stackhouse's contract immediately, which could enable him to re-sign with Dallas if he waits 30 days.
> 
> "I feel great. I get 30 days to rest, then I'll be right back," Stackhouse said. "I ain't going nowhere."


----------



## B_&_B

What All Star team will Kidd play for this weekend?


----------



## t1no

It's been confirmed that Stackhouse will be bought out and he will resign with the Mavericks.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> I can finally watch basketball again.


That's exactly how I felt.

I think I am actually going to attend the game tonight even though DAL is terribly undermanned. I am actually quite hyped.


----------



## edwardcyh

FWIW, the two 1st rounders mean absolutely nothing to me. Dallas hasn't had a good draft under Avery Johnson, so I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## t1no

edward, i expect more from Bass now, especially with Kidd.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> edward, i expect more from Bass now, especially with Kidd.


Me too buddy.

I am just drooling over the possibility of some nice dunks from Kidd to Bass.... I meant THROW-DOWNS!


----------



## lingi1206

t1no said:


> It's been confirmed that Stackhouse will be bought out and he will resign with the Mavericks.


what, really? i didn't know you guys could do that. damn i thought Stackhouse would be no longer the rockets problem


----------



## Dre

If we can sign at least an average big (calling PJ Brown) to support Bass, Dirk and Dampier, I'll be a little more happy.


----------



## xray

I would give that up for this:










...oh wait...:azdaja:


----------



## Dre

If we had that, we'd definitely have one of these.


----------



## xray

Dre™ said:


> If we had that, we'd definitely have one of these.


If this board would've been around back then, you would have seen me screaming about dumping the three Js. :azdaja:


----------



## TM

Oh my word, George blocked the trade!!!!!!!! What an idiot.


----------



## VeN

TM said:


> Oh my word, George blocked the trade!!!!!!!! What an idiot.



LMAO


----------



## NewAgeBaller

LOL DEVEAN GEORGE~!! :lol:

This guy is ballin'~!


----------



## southeasy

so is the trade really actually off all because of an insignificant guy like george? i doubt the nets even want him...

my question was going to be, if kidd came to the D, josh howard would most likely give up his #5 right?


----------



## xray

southeasy said:


> so is the trade really actually off all because of an insignificant guy like george? i doubt the nets even want him...


His salary expires after the season - a fact much more valuable than he. :biggrin:



southeasy said:


> my question was going to be, if kidd came to the D, josh howard would most likely give up his #5 right?



If I'm not mistaken, a veteran has the right to keep his number in the event a player is traded to his team - this would be reversed if it was JHo going to the Nets. A lot of players waive this right for the sake of sportsmanship.


----------



## croco

Once again ... Devean George, are you freakin kidding me ?


----------



## Darth Bryant

The curse of Devean George lives on! 

I personally thought this trade might make the Mavs worse. (Not saying it couldn't make them better either, just seemed like it would kill some of the depth the Mavs had). So to me, keeping the talent you guys have is better. But of course, now there is going to be bad blood.. I mean when your players know they were on the block, and the deal fell though.. I don't know how much motivation you will get out of them.

The trade still could go through, but I guess it would have to be without George.. Or they will have to offer DG some sort of contract extension? Either way, of all the scrubs to hold up a trade...


----------



## t1no

With the Suns and Lakers going big, Shaq and Gasol. Is it possible that we will make another trade for a big after the Kidd trade? With Diop leaving, i think it's possible.


----------



## croco

We would have to, but who could we trade ? :whoknows:


----------



## t1no

If you think about it, it's pretty much Harris for Kidd. + picks, so i think a trade is still possible with the players we will have after the Kidd trade.


----------



## edwardcyh

I'd much rather spend the money/energy on getting a big than to trade Harris though...

How about the same players and picks combo (less Harris) for Jermaine O'Neal?

I'd even do all that for Okafor, a regular double-double big.


----------



## croco

If the deal goes through we have:

_Untouchable _

Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Josh Howard
Erick Dampier
Jason Kidd

_Expendable_

Eddie Jones
Trenton Hassell
Brandon Bass

_Very expendable_

Juwan Howard
Nick Fazekas
Jose Juan Barea

_Can only be included in one player deals_

Malik Allen
Antoine Wright

_Not available_

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> I'd much rather spend the money/energy on getting a big than to trade Harris though...
> 
> How about the same players and picks combo (less Harris) for Jermaine O'Neal?
> 
> I'd even do all that for Okafor, a regular double-double big.


Jermaine O'Neal is washed up and Okafor is too expensive. And who would be our point guard ?


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> If the deal goes through we have:
> 
> _Untouchable _
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki
> Jason Terry
> Josh Howard
> Erick Dampier
> Jason Kidd
> 
> _Expendable_
> 
> Eddie Jones
> Trenton Hassell
> Brandon Bass
> 
> _Very expendable_
> 
> Juwan Howard
> Nick Fazekas
> Jose Juan Barea
> 
> _Can only be included in one player deals_
> 
> Malik Allen
> Antoine Wright
> 
> _Not available_
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse


Eddie Jones is not going anywhere.
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/021408dnspomavssider.3b545cc.html

Bass won't be moved. Kidd deal has been on the table for quite some time, but it was never close because they wanted Bass. When NJ backed off their demand for Bass, the deal is getting pushed through.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Jermaine O'Neal is washed up and Okafor is too expensive. And who would be our point guard ?


Shaq is not "washed up?" It's about playing with a purpose and energy. When you get traded to a contender, everything changes.

Okafor is not expensive... yet.


----------



## edwardcyh

Oh yeah... Juwan Howard isn't going anywhere either.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Untouchable
*
Dirk Nowitzki
Jason Terry
Josh Howard
Erick Dampier
Jason Kidd
Eddie Jones
Brandon Bass
Juwan Howard

*Expendable
*
Trenton Hassell

*Very expendable*

Nick Fazekas
Jose Juan Barea

Can only be included in one player deals

Malik Allen
Antoine Wright

Not available

Jerry Stackhouse


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Eddie Jones is not going anywhere.
> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/021408dnspomavssider.3b545cc.html
> 
> Bass won't be moved. Kidd deal has been on the table for quite some time, but it was never close because they wanted Bass. When NJ backed off their demand for Bass, the deal is getting pushed through.


Eddie Jones can't veto a trade, he could be included in any deal. He just said that he won't play for a non-contender, that doesn't mean he can't be traded. Sucks for him, but whatever. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Eddie Jones can't veto a trade, he could be included in any deal. He just said that he won't play for a non-contender, that doesn't mean he can't be traded. Sucks for him, but whatever. :biggrin:


Then you are assuming team are willing to trade for a player that won't play when the deal goes through?


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Shaq is not "washed up?" It's about playing with a purpose and energy. When you get traded to a contender, everything changes.
> 
> Okafor is not expensive... yet.


Shaq is also washed up which is why I didn't like the deal for the Suns. They might be more focussed, but if your body can't match the intensity of your willingness to make sacrifies it doesn't matter. They are both beyond the point where they should be considered All-Star caliber players.


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Then you are assuming team are willing to trade for a player that won't play when the deal goes through?


Yes because his contract will expire if he doesn't use his player option for a second year.


----------



## t1no

It's Eddie Jones, the only reason why Jones would be included in a trade is to match Kidd's contract.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> It's Eddie Jones, the only reason why Jones would be included in a trade is to match Kidd's contract.


Eddie Jones is a good pick up for Dallas, and I'd much rather keep Jones than George.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Yes because his contract will expire if he doesn't use his player option for a second year.


I know it's a money thing, but getting a player who's willing to play could be moved again.


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Eddie Jones is a good pick up for Dallas, and I'd much rather keep Jones than George.


No doubt about that.


----------



## t1no

With the way George has been playing, id rather keep George over Jones.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> With the way George has been playing, id rather keep George over Jones.


You must not be referring to his recent 0fer....


----------



## t1no

:lol: Can you blame him?


----------



## croco

Yes !


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> :lol: Can you blame him?


Who else would you blame? Cuban? AJ? Fans? AAC?


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Who else would you blame? Cuban? AJ? Fans? AAC?


How about his haircut ?


----------



## t1no

Like he said, he wasn't focused.


----------



## xray

Hey Cuban, Avery and Roger Clemens - you've been invited to:


----------



## croco

It's surprisingly quiet, no updates on the potential trade. :whoknows:


----------



## croco

Sources: Kidd's trade to Mavs could still happen, but may require Van Horn


----------



## Dre

Well we're all waiting on Devean George :whoknows:

I wouldn't mind picking up Jermaine O'neal though. I think he still has all-star potential, he's just injured and uninterested. I think he's going to have the same impact Rasheed Wallace had on the Pistons once they picked him up and rolled towards the finals, but it depends on where he goes.


----------



## croco

I don't think he is faking injuries.


----------



## Dre

croco said:


> I don't think he is faking injuries.


I never said he was faking, but being on a ****ty team doesn't motivate your rehab as much as it could.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dre™ said:


> I never said he was faking, but being on a ****ty team doesn't motivate your rehab as much as it could.


:lol: That's the reality.


----------



## croco

Jermaine O'Neal is not rehabbing, he IS the rehab.


----------



## Jet

Heh, yeah... Jermaine would be a good asset to the team. I think the Mavs really need to get a low post presence, because if this trade does happen between the Nets, and Diop is shipped out, who is going to be the back up for the vulnerable, always in foul-trouble Dampier?


----------



## Dre

People were talking about Kurt Thomas, but I don't know what realistically we'd have left to deal with.


----------



## t1no

Kurt Thomas has a big contract.


----------



## Dre

http://hoopshype.com/free_agency.htm

That's a list of free agents currently available. From that list, Brown, Davis and maybe Olowokandi make sense.


----------



## TM

*Hold up....*

What the heck is George doing with a clause in his contract that allows him to block a trade? I can't remember how the Mavs got him from the Lakers. Please tell me that clause was already in a previous contract. If it wasn't, then the Mavs are idiots for letting him put that in there. I can see a guy like Kobe having that power, but what the hay is George doing with that power???


----------



## Dre

TM said:


> *Hold up....*
> 
> What the heck is George doing with a clause in his contract that allows him to block a trade? I can't remember how the Mavs got him from the Lakers. Please tell me that clause was already in a previous contract. If it wasn't, then the Mavs are idiots for letting him put that in there. I can see a guy like Kobe having that power, but what the hay is George doing with that power???


It's a part of his Bird Rights.


----------



## TM

ya, i just heard that on the TNT telecast. thanks. i hope he gets booed at their next home game.


----------



## Dre

He was getting grief last night :laugh:


----------



## Dre

Dre said:


> Apparently the only way George would get the extra money the Bird Rights grant him is if he were in a sign and trade, and suffice to say :laugh: at the Mavericks signing and trading him, like his value is gonna command anything back.
> 
> It's possible SnTing him would be apart of a bigger deal, but it's a slim chance. Typically, the only sign and traded players are stars at the worst, not rotation players.
> 
> I could understand him sitting back for a day or whatever and talking about that with his agent, but the likelihood of a sign and trade should be slim enough for him to just go ahead to Jersey, his agent should've told him that. I didn't know the exact ramifications of his Bird Rights before I just read up on it.
> 
> So either he actually is worried about going to Jersey, or his agent is an idiot willing to ruin his status with his current team on an off chance. Either or.


From the NBA general thread.


----------



## t1no

KVH and Hassell will replace George and Stackhouse. 
Now let's talk about a replacement for Diop, who can we get? P.J Brown?


----------



## t1no

Anyway, i am happy George is staying. I like how he defended Steve Nash, with decent minutes i think he can be a good role player for us.


----------



## t1no

Also, looks like we are going to trade for Wright with a second round pick.


----------



## t1no

t1no said:


> Now let's talk about a replacement for Diop, who can we get? P.J Brown?


Eddy Curry?


----------



## Dre

t1no said:


> Eddy Curry?


He doesn't rebound or defend. 

I'd rather just sign someone. I haven't heard of any inexpensive bigs on the market. Let Bass step up and sign PJ Brown. Or we can wait for Chris Andersen to be reinstated and work him out.


----------



## t1no

I like PJ Brown if we can get him for cheap and i don't know too much about Chris Andersen.


----------



## Dre

He was a pretty good shotblocker before he had substance abuse problems and got suspended.


----------



## knicksfan89

deal's back on folks we ARE getting kidd after all


----------



## croco

Looks like the deal will definitely go through now, but you never know. 

As for Diop's replacement we should look for a defensive presence, I know there aren't many out there, I just don't want someone who can't defend.


----------



## xray

> The swap will send Devin Harris, DeSagana Diop, Trenton Hassell, Moe Ager and Keith Van Horn, who has not played since 2005-06, to the Nets for Mr. Kidd, Malik Allen and possibly Antoine Wright. The Mavericks also will lose first-round draft picks this summer and in 2010, along with the cash payment, the maximum allowed by the league.


I like this deal better than having Stack thrown in as well. The leadership factor is stronger imo.


----------



## edwardcyh

Not having Stack thrown in there mentally makes me feel better about this trade.

Now.... let's bring in Kwame Brown to back up Damp. :lol:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Now.... let's bring in Kwame Brown to back up Damp. :lol:


That's more dead weight than a cargo plane full of suicide bombers!!


----------



## Dre

Kwame is actually a decent defender, it's just he should be a little more than that by now.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dre™ said:


> Kwame is actually a decent defender, it's just he should be a little more than that by now.


6 personal fouls doesn't exactly equate good defense. :biggrin:

Plus, if Lakers demanded Gasol for Brown, we would have to give up Dirk to get him... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## croco

Kwame is not a team cancer, he is a mental team downer.


----------



## t1no

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3252409


----------



## Dre

That's been the news every day for like 4 days...closer closer closer...tell me when its done.


----------



## edwardcyh

Seriously, we need a big man.


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> Seriously, we need a big man.


Did Shawn Bradley retire?


----------



## edwardcyh

I think he's still on the payroll


----------



## t1no

What's up with PJ Brown? Is he a free agent?


----------



## edwardcyh

I thought Seattle is trying to unload Thomas....


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> I thought Seattle is trying to unload *Thomas*....


Big expiring contract, i don't see a reason why Seattle would want to unload Thomas.


----------



## edwardcyh

How about Eddie Curry?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...s-may-have-played-final-game-wi?urn=nba,66919


----------



## edwardcyh

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...eattle-s-Thomas-as-backup-cente?urn=nba,66807


----------



## Dre

Curry can't defend or rebound, and that's what we need. If we can get Thomas, fine, but what could we give them?


----------

